# Pokemon Tourney discussion.



## Xiammes (Jan 19, 2014)

All right, its been over a month since the NF Pokemon League ended and I believe now would be a good time to start discussion for the next tournament.

So get those noodles working and start pitching in those idea's.

Some general things.

- Will be hosted on Showdown, this way we can have the maximum number of people playing
- This will be Gen 6.
- Potential double elimination.
- No prizes, unless Naruto or another mod/admin wants to give out prizes


----------



## sworder (Jan 19, 2014)

OU or UU imo


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 19, 2014)

I think we should refrain from UU, its pretty terrible right now.


----------



## sworder (Jan 19, 2014)

they haven't gotten around to ban everything they wanna ban I suppose, but it's still more balanced than OU

there's really nothing anywhere near as powerful or centralizing as MLuke or MPinsir


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 19, 2014)

I haven't played UU in a few days, what got banned?


----------



## sworder (Jan 19, 2014)

nothing has changed if it's only been a few days. Manaphy, Drizzle, and Kyurem are the only things banned atm

it's pretty fun tho. just saying, people should check it out and see if they're interested


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 20, 2014)

I really don't think Balanced Hackmons is the best way to broach the tournament. I think it would be, for lack of a better term, a clusterfuck and while interesting in theory, will be hard to regulate and base a tourney off of.

Of the options, I think OU and Little Cup would be pretty interesting. The last tournament we held wasn't _really_ an OU one; it had too many regulations that restricted it from it being able to be classified as such. I think it would be interesting and fun to do one now, now that most people are familiarized with the new typings, Pok?mon and moves.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2014)

Hard to regulate? How? Its a literal do anything you want tier.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2014)

Honestly I don't have much interest in a balanced hackmons tourney, but if people do then that's cool.


----------



## Saru (Jan 21, 2014)

Standard OU would be a nice idea.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 23, 2014)

I voted Overused. At first I wanted to vote Little Cup, but if any of you have ever placed that set up there is so much different that it is almost jarring. Forget figuring out how to do EV distribution, but when all the Pokemon are around 20 HP and a single stat point makes a massive different, unless you are really experienced you'll screw up badly.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2014)

It seems everyone wants a OU tourney.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, and I know how much you wanted a Hackmon tourney too .


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2014)

Its alright, I guess FREEDOM was a bit much for everyone.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 23, 2014)

Regulation was a bad choice of words. It's just that it is liable to be a, for lack of a better term, clusterfuck.

Too much freedom. :33


----------



## Bioness (Jan 23, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Its alright, I guess FREEDOM was a bit much for everyone.



I think I will go with the mindset that it has too much freedom. Given you have more experience than I do with that league, I just see it as being too chaotic and could foresee someone getting completely owned because "they didn't think of that combination" or "forgot that ability/move existed".


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I think I will go with the mindset that it has too much freedom. Given you have more experience than I do with that league, I just see it as being too chaotic and could foresee someone getting completely owned because "they didn't think of that combination" or "forgot that ability/move existed".



That what makes it fun, only thing you have to really prepare for Shedninja's Sturdy and no sleep/evasion clause, otherwise the games become winnable.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 6, 2014)

We still moving forward with this?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know, I don't want to start a dead tourney.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe send out a mass PM like Bioness did before the start of the first one? Primarily to people who post in this sub-forum, and also to those who you know, personally, would maybe participate?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 6, 2014)

You can only send PM's to 10 people at once, so mass PMs would be a pain. I can send it to 50 people, so if you need a PM slave I can be that.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2014)

I would appreciate it if you could.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 6, 2014)

Just set up a format for the Tourney, make the thread, and then PM me the invitation you want to send out. I can do the rest.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2014)

Alright should have it ready by tomorrow, bit busy right now.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2014)

Random though but maybe one of our next tournaments can be a doubles 2 vs 2?

Can that even be done on Showdown?


----------



## sworder (Feb 6, 2014)

is this going to be just a basic OU tourney?

i've grown a bit tired of showdown, but if it had some interesting twist then maybe it'd be more fun than just battling random people


----------



## Bioness (Feb 6, 2014)

Random ideas:

- Monotype OU
- No moves over base 70 power, Technician Banned
- Inverse Battle
- No items
- Scaled levels (Like what they do in random battle, ex: Giratina is lvl 70 but a Metapod is level 95)


----------



## sworder (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm not sure how scaled levels would work if it's not done automatically to balance it and such, but I wouldn't mind any of the other suggestions

I'll have to actually think to come up with some


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 6, 2014)

why don't you do a themed battle like, gen (insert number here) only, one pokemon from each gen, no/only legendaries and etc


----------



## Bioness (Feb 6, 2014)

I actually like that 1 Pokemon from each generation idea.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Random ideas:
> 
> - Monotype OU
> - No moves over base 70 power, Technician Banned
> ...



No move over 70 power would just devolve into a stallfest, and scaled levels would be weird. Inverse would be pretty cool though, if extremely confusing.



Bushido Brown said:


> why don't you do a themed battle like, gen (insert number here) only, one pokemon from each gen, no/only legendaries and etc



That'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 6, 2014)

I like the 6 Pok?mon, 6 gen idea. I also think, unless we actually set out to do an Uber tourney, that Smogon Ubers shouldn't be allowed. As well as the relevant clauses.


----------



## sworder (Feb 6, 2014)

i like the idea as well

how would megas work tho? is pinsir with mega stone gen 1 or gen 6


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 6, 2014)

I think Mega Stones should be counted as Gen VI. The rule could also be "only use one Pok?mon/Forme from each respective region." This way it nicely ties up Mega Stones giving older Gen pokes new formes.

ffs I don't know why they didn't just go with Form instead of Forme.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2014)

Nah I don't think Mega stones should be counted for gen 6, you can only have one megastone anyways and it stops from having a gen 6 representative.


----------



## sworder (Feb 7, 2014)

will there be gym leaders or will it just be some brackets?

maybe elite 4 and that's it?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 7, 2014)

sworder said:


> will there be gym leaders or will it just be some brackets?
> 
> maybe elite 4 and that's it?



Just brackets.


----------



## Saru (Feb 8, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Just brackets.



even better because less dependency on your opponent's schedule. if they don't show up on the battle date, they get disqualified.

makes the tournament less likely to drag on.


----------

